# Meine JPG-Dateien sind futsch ! HILFE !



## tremper (12. September 2002)

Hallo,
fast alle meiner auf meinem PC gespeicherten Bilddateien (JPGs) können nicht mehr geöffnet werden. Es steht zwar noch .JPG als Endung dran, aber wenn ich auf Eigenschaften gehe, zeigt sich, dass das Bild jetzt ein "VBScript Script File" ist.
Ist ein Virus schuld ? Kann ich die JPG-Bilder zurück holen oder sind die futsch ???
Danke für Eure Hilfe ! 
Viele Grüße
Katrin


----------



## Mythos007 (12. September 2002)

Klick mal bitte bei gedrückter "shift" Taste
mit der rechten Maustaste auf einer Deiner
.jpg Dateien.

Im darauf erscheinenden Kontextmenü klickst
Du bitte mit der linken Maustaste auf "Öffnen mit..."

Danach öffnet sich ein Fenster wo zahlreiche
Programme aufgeführt werden die Du installiert
hast...

Dort wählst Du den Internetexplorer aus und 
aktivierst das Feld "Diesen Dateityp immer
mit diesem Programm öffnen" und klickst
abschließend mit der linken Maustaste auf 
"OK" ...

Ich hoffe das hilft ... wenn nicht müssen
Dir die anderen weiterhelfen ...

Bis dann dann Mythos.

N.S.: Hier kannst Du Deinen PC online auf einen
Virenbefall untersuchen lassen => *online-Virenprüfung*


----------



## Thomas Lindner (12. September 2002)

Um diesen Test auszuführen braucht er/brauchst Du auch nur ein Bild per DragnDrop ins Internetexplorer Fenter zu ziehen.

Wenn der IE dann das Bild anzeigt, ist die Datei heil und alle deine Bilder zu retten...


----------



## Vitalis (12. September 2002)

Hm, kann des das sein? Ansonsten gilt das von Mythos..


----------



## tremper (12. September 2002)

Hallo,
die Dateien lassen sich im Internet Explorer leider nicht öffnen. Habe diesen Online-Check durchgeführt und er hat diverse infizierte Dateien gefunden, mit dem Hinweis auf den VBS.LoveLetter.AS Virus. 
Oh Schreck ! Was nun ????
Vielen Dank & viele Grüße
Katrin




			
				Mythos007 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Klick mal bitte bei gedrückter "shift" Taste
> mit der rechten Maustaste auf einer Deiner
> .jpg Dateien.
> 
> ...


----------



## tremper (12. September 2002)

Hallo,
also bei den heilen JPG-Dateien funktioniert das mit DragnDrop, bei den defekten leider nicht. Habe diesen OnlineCheck gemacht und es wurden infizierte Dateien des VBS.LoveLetter.AS Virus auf dem Rechner gefunden. Oh Schreck, was nun ?
Vielen Dank & viele Grüße
Katrin




> _Original geschrieben von Webcutdirektor _
> *Um diesen Test auszuführen braucht er/brauchst Du auch nur ein Bild per DragnDrop ins Internetexplorer Fenter zu ziehen.
> 
> Wenn der IE dann das Bild anzeigt, ist die Datei heil und alle deine Bilder zu retten... *


----------



## tremper (12. September 2002)

Hallo,
klingt interessant, was da steht. Und klingt schon sehr nach meinem Problem. Habe diesen Online Check gemacht und infizierte Dateien von einem Virus VBS.LoveLetter.AS gefunden. Oh Schreck, was nun ???
Vielen Dank & viele Grüße
Katrin




> _Original geschrieben von Vitalis _
> *Hm, kann des das sein? Ansonsten gilt das von Mythos.. *


----------



## Vitalis (12. September 2002)

Hm, vielleicht passt das besser zu deinem Problem:
http://www.pctip.ch/helpdesk/kummerkasten/archiv/viren/21538.asp Aber vorsicht, ich hab mir das nicht wirklich durchgelesen..

fragt mich nicht wieso google immer pctip-sachen findet...


----------



## tremper (12. September 2002)

Hallo !
Tausend Dank für diesen Link !!! Scheint genau mein Problem zu beschreiben ! Ich werde mich morgen gleich dran setzen, um den Virus wie beschrieben loszuwerden.
Vielen Dank & viele Grüße
Katrin




> _Original geschrieben von Vitalis _
> *Hm, vielleicht passt das besser zu deinem Problem:
> http://www.pctip.ch/helpdesk/kummerkasten/archiv/viren/21538.asp Aber vorsicht, ich hab mir das nicht wirklich durchgelesen..
> 
> fragt mich nicht wieso google immer pctip-sachen findet... *


----------



## Mythos007 (12. September 2002)

Ahhh - ich liebe weibliche User - die sind so - freundlich ?!?!


----------



## Vitalis (13. September 2002)

lol *g* @Mythos
Kein Problem Katrin


----------



## Dunsti (21. September 2002)

den "loveletter" (oder auch "I love you" genannt) hatte ich auch mal.

Wenn er wirklich zugeschlagen hat sind alle (!!!!!!!!!!!) JPG's, MP3's usw. wirklich futsch  

der Virus überschreibt alle genannten Dateien mit sich selbst, und somit sind die Dateien unbrauchbar ... oder genauer gesagt: Wenn Du ein Bild mit doppelklick öffnen willst aktivierst Du den Virus erneut !

Tip: stell mal im Explorer ein, daß er "Dateiendungen bei bekannten Dateitypen" NICHT ausblenden soll. Dann wirst Du sehen, daß das keine JPG's mehr sind sondern .VBS-Dateien

Tip2: saug Dir mal nen Virenscanner (z.B. den kostenlosen Antivir ) und achte drauf, daß er immer aktuell ist (z.B. bei dem genannten über die "Internetupdate"-Funktion.

Tip3: alle Dateien unbekannter Herkunft mit den Endungen .EXE, .BAT, .COM, .VBS, .WSH, .DOC, .XLS, .SRC (und einige mehr) immer erst scannen vor dem öffnen.

Tip4: der beste Virenschutz ist die eigene Vorsicht. Das trifft vor allem bei Emails zu. 


Dunsti


----------



## tremper (21. September 2002)

Hallo Dunsti,
danke für Deine ausführliche Antwort ! Inzwischen ist mein Rechner schon wieder clean. Hatte per Virenscan die infizierten Dateien gefunden und gekillt. Leider sind soo viele Bilder jetzt weg.
Aber aus Fehlern lernt man ja und zukünftig werde ich regelmässig Backups machen. Hatte mir den Virus wahrscheinlich über ein MP3 eingefangen. Kann man die eigentlich irgendwie überprüfen bevor es zu spät ist ?
Viele Grüße
Katrin 



> _Original geschrieben von Dunsti _
> *den "loveletter" (oder auch "I love you" genannt) hatte ich auch mal.
> 
> Wenn er wirklich zugeschlagen hat sind alle (!!!!!!!!!!!) JPG's, MP3's usw. wirklich futsch
> ...


----------



## Dunsti (21. September 2002)

> Hatte mir den Virus wahrscheinlich über ein MP3 eingefangen. Kann man die eigentlich irgendwie überprüfen bevor es zu spät ist ?



bei nem guten Virenscanner (der dann permanent im Hintergrund läuft) bekommt man das mit, weil der alles, was geladen oder gespeichert wird mitcheckt, ob es infiziert ist 

... und wenn Du Tip1 befolgst, siehst Du direkt, daß es sich bei der Datei nicht wirklich um ein MP3 handelt 


Dunsti


----------



## tremper (21. September 2002)

DAAAANKE !!!!!!!!! Werde ich befolgen !
Viele Grüße
Katrin




> _Original geschrieben von Dunsti _
> *
> 
> bei nem guten Virenscanner (der dann permanent im Hintergrund läuft) bekommt man das mit, weil der alles, was geladen oder gespeichert wird mitcheckt, ob es infiziert ist
> ...


----------



## sam (22. September 2002)

hmm wir brauchen echt mehr weibliche user...
die sind ja echt viel freundlicher  

zum thema: den virus hatte ich auch mal...
10GB mp3´s und 4GB bilder weg.
ich hab regelrecht luftsprünge gemacht  
seitdem läuft mein norton tag und nacht und beschützt mich


----------



## tremper (26. September 2002)

Hallo !
Sorry für die späte Antwort ! Ja, ich werde jetzt auf jeden Fall auch immer regelmässig Backups machen. Sonst ärgere ich mich nochmal so.
Vielen Dank für Deine Info !
Viele Grüße
Katrin


----------



## tremper (30. Oktober 2002)

Hallo Dunsti,
ich hatte mir mal auf Dein Anraten hin AntiVir installiert. Du hattest mir noch so schön erklärt, dass unten neben der Uhrzeit immer der Regenschirm geöffnet sein muß. Habe AntiVir noch drauf und mache auch regelmässig dieses Internet-Update, aber dieses Symbol neben der Uhr ist nicht mehr da. Woran kann das liegen ?
Vielen Dank & viele Grüße
Katrin






> _Original geschrieben von tremper _
> *DAAAANKE !!!!!!!!! Werde ich befolgen !
> Viele Grüße
> Katrin
> ...


----------



## Dunsti (30. Oktober 2002)

starte mal Antivir, und geh dann auf "Optionen -> Konfigurationsmenü" und dann auf "Diverses". Ist da ein Haken in dem Feld "Guard beim Systemstart laden" ?

wenn nicht, dann ist der Fall klar: Häckchen rein, und rebooten. Dann sollte das Symbol wieder da sein (und somit ist auch der AntiVir-Guard wieder aktiv)


Dunsti


----------



## tremper (30. Oktober 2002)

Hallo,
das Häkchen ist nicht gesetzt, aber das Feld ist inaktiv, so dass ich es gar nicht setzen kann !
Viele Grüße
Katrin




> _Original geschrieben von Dunsti _
> *starte mal Antivir, und geh dann auf "Optionen -> Konfigurationsmenü" und dann auf "Diverses". Ist da ein Haken in dem Feld "Guard beim Systemstart laden" ?
> 
> wenn nicht, dann ist der Fall klar: Häckchen rein, und rebooten. Dann sollte das Symbol wieder da sein (und somit ist auch der AntiVir-Guard wieder aktiv)
> ...


----------



## Dunsti (30. Oktober 2002)

hmm ... komisch

ich hab nochmal in der Hilfe nachgesehen. Da soll es noch einen Punkt geben "Guard nur über das Kontrollprogramm starten"
Diesen Punkt gibt es aber bei mir komischerweise nicht. Schau mal, ob es den bei Dir gibt, und probier mal, ob Du das oben genannte Häkchen setzen kannst, wenn Du das zweite deaktivierst. (evtl. zwischendurch AntiVir neu starten)


Dunsti


----------



## tremper (30. Oktober 2002)

Yippieh, es läuft wieder ! Ich habe ein neues Setup gemacht (über das Internet-Update) und diesmal "VirenGuard installieren" mit aktiviert. Das hatte ich die letztn Male weggelassen, weil ich dachte, das wäre ein unnötiges Zusatz-Programm. Den Scheduler lade ich nämlich auch jedesmal nicht mit runter. Will nicht zuviel unnötiges auf meiner Platte haben.
Aber jetzt ist das kleine Schirmchen wieder an seinem Platz und ich bin glücklich !
Vielen Dank & viele Grüße
Katrin




> _Original geschrieben von Dunsti _
> *hmm ... komisch
> 
> ich hab nochmal in der Hilfe nachgesehen. Da soll es noch einen Punkt geben "Guard nur über das Kontrollprogramm starten"
> ...


----------

